# wallmart slingshot (marksman)



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

it was good very accurate but then the bands snapped simultaniuosly and i haven't bought replacment band but all in all its a very good slingshot for bad or novice slingers


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

slingshot awesome said:


> it was good very accurate but then the bands snapped simultaniuosly and i haven't bought replacment band but all in all its a very good slingshot for bad or novice slingers


Check the tips of the forks before you buy new bands. I'm assuming the bands snapped at the fork tips. I went through two sets in less than 100 shots before I discovered the sharp edges on the tips. A few minutes with sandpaper fixed it. This seems to be a common problem with Daisy slingshots.

Oops, my bad. I confused the brands.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The marksman slingshots should have the rubber gaskets at the end of the forks. I have a marksman that shoots great, it is the folding one. I have another marksman I hate. In any case buy some red Trumark tubes for it.


----------

